# Forellen im Pool aufziehen



## matze93 (17. Juli 2015)

Hey ich hätte eine Frage an die Profis unter euch da ich doch noch relativ neu in diesem Gebiet bin. 

Zur Ausgangssituation:

momentan halte ich in unserem Bach der hinter unserem Haus verläuft ein paar Forellen, alles gut und schön nur würde ich gerne das ganze etwas aufstocken, was in dem Bach leider nicht möglich ist. 

Nun die Frage 

wäre es möglich Forellen in einem sogenannten Stahlwand - Pool aufzuziehen 
die Idee dahinter ist den Pool mit einer Pumpe und Wasser aus dem Bach umzuwälzen. 
gibt es gegen diese Idee irgendwelche Bedenken ? 
für konstruktive Kritik bin ich immer offen, natürlich auch für alternative Vorschläge :q


Als kleine Anmerkung einen Teich bauen ist leider nicht möglich. 


Vielen dank schon mal für eure Antworten 

Grüße Matze |wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*



matze93 schrieb:


> Hey ich hätte eine Frage an die Profis unter euch da ich doch noch relativ neu in diesem Gebiet bin.
> 
> Zur Ausgangssituation:
> 
> ...




Moin, 

wenn du die Wasserrechte besitzt, ist dagegen nichts einzuwenden. 

|wavey:


----------



## Streichelhai (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*

Hallo Matze!

 Ich würde es nicht tun! Wir haben hier einen kleinen Teich und hatten auch Forellen darin. Bewässerung und alles super...
 Aber unsere Streichelhaie sind/waren z.B. auch Mückenfänger. Diese kommen aber nur auf Naturteiche.

 Aber dazu gibt es sicher Fachmeinungen hier! ;-)


----------



## jojo2502 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*

Es würde sehrwahrscheinlich gehen nur ob das Tiergerecht ist bezweifel ich,ich würde es nicht machen!!!!!!


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*



Streichelhai schrieb:


> Aber unsere Streichelhaie sind/waren z.B. auch Mückenfänger. Diese kommen aber nur auf Naturteiche.



Also meine Regentonnen sind eindeutig keine naturteiche und enthalten mindestens <anglerlatein>10% der Gesamtfüllmasse </anglerlatein> Mückenlarven und Mücken;+


----------



## matze93 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*



jojo2502 schrieb:


> Es würde sehrwahrscheinlich gehen nur ob das Tiergerecht ist bezweifel ich,ich würde es nicht machen!!!!!!



was genau meinst du mit Tiergerecht ? 
Die Folie im Pool ist im Prinzip genau gleich wie eine Teichfolie 
nur mit dem unterschied dass sie Blau ist. Meinst du die blaue Farbe schadet oder die runde Form ist nicht tiergerecht ? 
Am Wasser kanns ja nicht liegen da sie rund um die Uhr frisches aus dem Bach bekommen  

ich weiß dass ein Pool natürlich nicht den natürlichen Lebensraum einer Forelle wiederspiegelt. jedoch würde ich versuchen es für die Forellen so angenehm wie möglich zu machen.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*

Vielleicht dunklen Kies auf den boden damit evtl. Raubvögel es nicht für einen drive in halten?


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*

So ein Teil heizt sich recht schnell auf, wenn du zu wenig Durchfluss hast.
Ein bischen Struktur in Form größerer Steine und Unterständen schaden bestimmt nicht.
Allein dunkler Bodengrund hilft gegen Vögel recht wenig, ich würde ein Netz darüber spannen.
Einfacher und besser als Fische reinwerfen, ist am Bach strukturarme Stellen zu verbessern, Störsteine, Totholz ect.
Soweit ich weiß, muss dir dazu aber das Land um den Bach gehören oder die Sache ist mit der unteren Fischereibehörde zu vereinbaren.


----------



## Syntac (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*

Wenn permanent und ausreichend Zufluss, geht das natürlich. 
Ist ja genauso wie ein Rundstrombecken, nur wahrscheinlich keinen Bodenablauf.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*

Eine runde Form soll nicht tiergerecht sein. Fische brauchen Ecken, so habe ich es zumindest von einem Angestellten im Tierladen gehört.


----------



## W-Lahn (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Eine runde Form soll nicht tiergerecht sein. Fische brauchen Ecken, so habe ich es zumindest von einem Angestellten im Tierladen gehört.



Das trifft aber nur auf Aquarien zu, hier geht es um einen Pool...


----------



## Rhxnxr (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*

"lausi 97" hat es schon erwähnt. Du kannst einen Bach nicht einfach umleiten, auch nicht teilweise.
Also erstmal prüfen wie die Eigentumsverhältnisse sind, und wo die Nutzungsrechte liegen.


----------



## jojo2502 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*

ich meine nur das sie sich vieleicht nicht sehr wohl fühlen wenn es nur Plane gibt!!!!vieleicht bin ich auch zuviel Tierschützer" aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sie dort gut aufwachsen.
Etwas "Inventar" wäre sicher von Vorteil.


----------



## Tobi92 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*

War hier eig noch nie jemand in ner Fischzucht?
Dort gibt's sowohl eckige als auch runde Becken. Auch das Fassungsvermögen der Becken is teilweise nicht höher als bei manchen Pools (haben uns selber grad so einen Stahlwand Pool gekauft, mit 20000L sicherlich größer als manche Zuchtbecken)

Stell den Pool am besten in den Schatten, dann heizt er sich auch bei geringerer Durchflussmenge nicht so sehr auf. 

Wassernutzungsrecht brauchst natürlich noch.


----------



## jojo2502 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> War hier eig noch nie jemand in ner Fischzucht?
> Dort gibt's sowohl eckige als auch runde Becken. Auch das Fassungsvermögen der Becken is teilweise nicht höher als bei manchen Pools (haben uns selber grad so einen Stahlwand Pool gekauft, mit 20000L sicherlich größer als manche Zuchtbecken)
> 
> Stell den Pool am besten in den Schatten, dann heizt er sich auch bei geringerer Durchflussmenge nicht so sehr auf.
> ...


blöde aussage,warst Du schon mal in einer Legefabrik????macht bestimmst spaß!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tobi92 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*

Hat doch das eine mit dem anderen nix zu tun....wenn Züchter 100derte Forellen in gleich große Betonbecken bringen, müsste die Frage der Funktionalität (und um das geht's hier schließlich) bei ein paar Forellen im Pool wohl geklärt sein.


----------



## matze93 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*

Also nur nochmal für die Tierschützer, ich habe nicht vor 1000 Forellen in dem Pool zu halten.. 
Selbstverständlich kommt auch "Inventar" in den Pool (Steine, Sand, Holz ) ich möchte doch auch dass es meinen Forellen gut geht  

bezüglich der Durchflussmenge ist noch alles offen da ich mir die Pumpe noch nicht angeschafft hab. Dass der Pool zumindest teilweise im Schatten steht ist selbstverständlich. 

Noch eine Frage 
Ob ich das Wasserrecht besitze kann ich wo nachlesen ? 
bzw nachfragen ? auf der Gemeinde ? 


Danke schonmal für die vielen Antworten


----------



## Tobi92 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*

Untere Wasserbehörde müsste dir weiter helfen können. 

Stell dich darauf ein, dass es ziemlich teuer wird (vierstelliger Bereich), solltest du das Wassernutzungsrecht nicht haben.


----------



## lausi97 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Eine runde Form soll nicht tiergerecht sein. Fische brauchen Ecken, so habe ich es zumindest von einem Angestellten im Tierladen gehört.



Deswegen benutzen Fischzüchter auch Rundbecken


----------



## lausi97 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*



matze93 schrieb:


> Also nur nochmal für die Tierschützer, ich habe nicht vor 1000 Forellen in dem Pool zu halten..
> Selbstverständlich kommt auch "Inventar" in den Pool (Steine, Sand, Holz ) ich möchte doch auch dass es meinen Forellen gut geht
> 
> bezüglich der Durchflussmenge ist noch alles offen da ich mir die Pumpe noch nicht angeschafft hab. Dass der Pool zumindest teilweise im Schatten steht ist selbstverständlich.
> ...



Nix reintun, Verletzungen sonst vorprogrammiert. Nen  gescheites Abdecknetz, ausreichend große Pumpe und gut ist. Hab auch son Pool, zwecks Zwischenhältern, mit 6m3, da kannste 3 - 4 Zentner Speiseforellen drin halten.


----------



## Lazarus (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*

Die Entnahme des Wassers musst du unbedingt von deinem zuständigen Wasserwirtschaftsamt genehmigen lassen. Meine Vermutung: Du bekommst diese Genehmigung nicht.
Dann geht es ja noch weiter, das Wasser das du ins Becken pumpst, muss auch wieder raus, zurück in den Bach. Dieses 'Abwasser' ist nach Verlassen deines Pools mit Futterresten und Fäkalien der Fische angereichert. Auch das wird das Amt sehr kritisch sehen.

Je nachdem, wie groß die Pumpe ist und wie lange sie laufen muss, wirst du dir auch ganz erhebliche Stromkosten einhandeln, besonders im Sommer. Bevor du irgendwas in die Wege leitest, solltest du das mal durchrechnen. Könnte sein, dass dir bei dem Preis der Appetit auf Forellen vergeht.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Eine runde Form soll nicht tiergerecht sein. Fische brauchen Ecken, so habe ich es zumindest von einem Angestellten im Tierladen gehört.




Schau mal, was Forellen in einem (meinem) eckigen Teich tun.....
sie schwimmen immer in Teichmitte im Kreis!

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Schau mal, was Forellen in einem (meinem) eckigen Teich tun.....
> sie schwimmen immer in Teichmitte im Kreis!
> 
> Gruß Siggi



und in einem runden Teich schwimmen sie im Viereck?#c


----------



## sprogoe (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*

und ich titsch gleich im Dreieck.#q

Will damit doch nur sagen, daß den Forellen die Form des Teiches oder des Hälterbeckens so ziemlich sch....egal ist.
Das Schwimmen im Kreis hat was mit der Strömungsrichtung des Einlaufes zu tun, sie schwimmen nun mal halt lieber gegen die Strömung.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*

@ Siggi,
war doch nur Spaß


----------



## sprogoe (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*

das hatte ich auch so verstanden, meine Antwort sollte ja auch spaßig klingen, deshalb auch der kölsche Ausdruck "titsch"; heißt so viel wie springen oder hüpfen.
Nee, kein Problem, das wäre natürlich kein Grund, sich zu zoffen.

Schönen Sonntag noch wünscht Siggi


----------



## Lucioperca17 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> *War hier eig noch nie jemand in ner Fischzucht?
> Dort gibt's sowohl eckige als auch runde Becken. Auch das Fassungsvermögen der Becken is teilweise nicht höher als bei manchen Pools (haben uns selber grad so einen Stahlwand Pool gekauft, mit 20000L sicherlich größer als manche Zuchtbecken)
> *
> Stell den Pool am besten in den Schatten, dann heizt er sich auch bei geringerer Durchflussmenge nicht so sehr auf.
> ...



daran musste ich auch sofort denken...


----------



## Lucioperca17 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Schau mal, was Forellen in einem (meinem) eckigen Teich tun.....
> sie schwimmen immer in Teichmitte im Kreis!
> 
> Gruß Siggi



geil.sowas wünsch ich mir dann als Frührentner...ist aber leider bei uns nur sehr schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## sprogoe (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> geil.sowas wünsch ich mir dann als Frührentner...ist aber leider bei uns nur sehr schwer zu bekommen.




Ziehst Du nach hier um und kannst meinen haben, wird mir langsam schon zuviel Arbeit.
Obwohl; so etwas findet man wohl kaum ein 2. mal; 2 kleine Teiche auf einem ca. 850 qm großen Grundstück, gespeist durch reines Quellwasser mit einem Zufluß von ca. 6 - 8 L / Sekunde (was zudem noch auf dem Grundstück entspringt) echt super für Forellen und andere Salmoniden.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## rippi (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*

Ohne den Thread gelesen zu haben, muss ich noch sagen, dass wenn man Forellen im Pool aufziehen will, sollte man zur Säuberung des Pools auf Zugabe von O₃ bzw. Cl₂ verzichten.
 Br₂ hat sich dagegen bewährt. Färbt das Wasser auch bräunlich, ist gut für die Fische.


----------



## Sneep (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellen im Pool aufziehen*

Hallo,

Die runde Form ist überhaupt kein Problem, auch Lachse von einem Meter werden in Rundstrombecken von ca. 4-5 m Durchmesser gehalten. Wichtig ist, dass der Boden dunkel ist. Fische haben instinktiv Angst vor Raubvögeln und haben Stress, wenn sie gut sichtbar auf einem hellen Boden stehen müssen. Wichtig ist auch, dass der Rand hoch genug ist (ca. 1 m). Sonst springen die Forellen aus dem Becken heraus.

Das Vorhaben wird aber an rechtlichen Forderungen scheitern. 
Du brauchst ein Wasserrecht und du brauchst eine Abwasserrechtliche Genehmigung für das Wasser, dass aus dem Teich herauskommt. Das gilt als Abwasser,das kannst du nicht einfach in den Bach zurückleiten. Da wird der Pächter des Baches unterhalb deines Teiches dir auf Dach steigen, wenn du ihm deine Forellenkacke ins Gewässer einleitest.

SneeP


----------

